# Did you take the USMLE yet?



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Who, in here, has already taken step 1 of the USMLE? I need to know when is the best time to take it and where? Also, what was it like taking the exam and was the kaplan books sufficient enough to pass the exam with a high score?! :shock:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

i'll be taking it in less than two weeks .... one of my friends took it a while ago and he used kaplan for everything ... he got a 97 ... as for the "_what was it like taking the exam "_ .. i guess u'll have to wait a few weeks for that one ..


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Woah Sohaib, hope you do really well on it!

BTW, have you already taken Step 2 or CSA?

Can you tell us a little about how those were? Thanks!


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

*Thanks and Good luck!*

I wish you luck on the exam, Sohaib. Thanks for your reply. :wink:


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Natacha,

Have you already graduated? If so, from where? And when do you plan on taking USMLEs?


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

*Have you already graduated?*

No I haven't. I'm in my 10th semester of medical school. I am studying over seas, in the Dominican Republic in a university called Universidad Autonoma De Santo Domingo. I'm planning to take step 1 of USMLE in October while still in school. I feel like, being a woman, time is catching up to me. So everything I do I have to do it once step ahead so that I can keep up. That is why I'm taking the exam a bit earlier then my graduation.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

> i'll be taking it in less than two weeks ...


Sohaib, what's up, where you at? You were supposed to get back to us concerning how you did on the USMLE and what was it like!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

sorry for not replying for so long ... ive been busy with random stuff to take my mind off the whole usmle thing .. the exam was ok i guess , the first 2 blocks were kinda like ' OMG im gonna fail ' but it got better after that ... the last 3 blocks were pretty simple owing to the fact that i had done similar questions in the qbank and the usmle cd .. most of the stuff was pathology , i had quite a few geentics questions as well but they werent as hard as i thought they would be . for genetics i would recommend kaplan biochemistry .. in the exam they'll give u pedigrees and chromosomes and usually the first reaction is to randomly mark an answer and go to the next question but if u look at what the actual question is it isnt that hard and u can do most of em cuz what they're asking is usually pretty simple . i would suggest that you go over first aid atleast 4-5 times cuz i got so many questions that i knew i had read in first aid ... also the mnemonics help u alot as well ... im still waiting for my result which is due in another week and a half inshallah and i'll write about the books that i used after that .. take care ....


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

WoW! Very insightful Sohaib... Thanks for replying and I understand if the USMLE is the last thing on your mind since you have been preparing for a few months... I know you will do well and I look forward for the update. Thanks again.


----------



## Drhy (Mar 24, 2006)

Through this message I would like to comment on doctor sohaib's earlier post in which he has told us about his friend who has scored 97 by just reading kaplan.........Well u know people are like stained glass windows. They sparkle and shine when the sun is out, but when the darkness sets in, their true beauty is revealed only if there is a light from within...... the point i am trying to make here is that although friends are the bacon bits in the salad bowl of life but u cannot trust everyone telling u about their personal experiences regarding the step prep coz a lot of guys whom i had a chance of study with usually highly exaggerate or over simplify their study formulations.............it also depends on the time passed since the person taken his exams along with the personality glitch that I mentioned above..........so plz b very careful before adopting a study plan for urself and more so when presribing study regimen over this Holy Board.....U might disagree with me but I would like you to give it a test of time coz time makes more converts than reason........ :twisted:


----------



## Sabasaad (Apr 17, 2006)

hey all... i m confused...like SERIOUSLY confused,..what is the best time taking USMLE 1?!?! this has already been asked but i dint get the answer yet....i m a 3rd yr student..can any1 here guide me plzz!!! what shall i do?!?!when should this test b taken!?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Sabasaad,

Welcome to the forum! 

Usually a little searching around the forum will help you out. The answer to your question was already answered here.

If you have any questions regarding that answer, just post them under that post thread.


----------

